# Test Pen



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

With some ideas from a member at the CNCZone Forum and some changes / additions by me I made this pen which works really well.

I would have liked to use the 1/4" steel rod on the router but the shaft turns; Maybe there is a way to keep the shaft locked but I'm not aware of it.

Perhaps other members may have a use for this design

Nicolas


----------



## cnc-wood-routing (Aug 30, 2009)

Have you not tried a small peice of sandpaper to hold it in position? I once tried this it is a little tricky but it worked.

Good luck


----------

